# The Application or DDL C:\Windows\system32\shfolder.dll is not a valid Windows image.



## MVFILM (Mar 6, 2012)

I am running Windows XP on a Parallels 7.0 desktop (MACBOOK running OS Lion). 
I recently upgrade to LION when my old computer died. I migrated my entire hard drive from Time Capsule to new computer - when I entered Parallels/Windows to use my ACT! software, I get this error:
(actually any of my Windows apple gets the same error)

DW20.EXE - Bad Image error message
The Application or DDL C:\Windows\system32\shfolder.dll is not a valid Windows image. 

Is there an easy solution to this problem? I don't have the Windows installation disk with me since I'm on a week long biz trip. 

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moved Thread to MAC forum for better results.


----------



## MVFILM (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you, I'm lost right now without access to Act!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, your virtual Windows runs, but no program in it does?


----------



## MVFILM (Mar 6, 2012)

Sinclair,

Parallels launches, and Windows XP appears to be operational, but none of my PC appl open - get this error message. I really only use Windows to run ACT! 11.0 for Windows, nothing else. Its my main sales contact management dbase.

I recently migrated by hard drive from time capsule to new computer and this was one of the results.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't use Parallels, so I'm not sure if it's due to the VM disk being moved. I know with Fusion something like this can happen, but all I had to do was relink something and then it ran fine. Have you been to Parallel's support site and searched for this error to see if someone else has found a solution?


----------



## MVFILM (Mar 6, 2012)

Sinclair,

Thanks for your reply. 

My short term solution was to re-clone the HD and going back to Snow Leopard OS, taking LION OS off my new computer for the time being. There were also some left Norton UT stuff on my HD, and that might have had something to do with Windows 11 not working - or perhaps this version of Windows does work well with Lion. In any case, I've got too many other appl that are yet up to speed with Lion OS, so I will wait until they catch up to try again upgrading.

Have a pleasant day,

Richard


----------

